# Why can I not PM anyone?



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

As above


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Because your membership is too short yet mate.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Because your membership is too short yet mate.


Ah right ok thank you milky, Congrats on the news


----------



## Johnathan004 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is crazy. I signed up so that I could ask advice. How long does one have to wait to be able to talk to other people?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Johnathan004 said:


> This is crazy. I signed up so that I could ask advice. How long does one have to wait to be able to talk to other people?


No you signed up to ask for steroids...lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Johnathan004 said:


> This is crazy. I signed up so that I could ask advice. How long does one have to wait to be able to talk to other people?


You can talk to people in the open forum like we all do!Oh unless of course you need to ask for some 'private advice' ie can you s:lol:end me some steroids please.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Johnathan004 said:


> This is crazy. I signed up so that I could ask advice. How long does one have to wait to be able to talk to other people?


why is it 'crazy'... contribute to the forum.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 12, 2012)

i actually have a private question about sponsorship and sponsors for the admin...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i actually have a private question about sponsorship and sponsors for the admin...


I think there's an email address somewhere, I'll try and find it


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/sendmessage.php


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys, gonna hijack this for a second. How do I start a thread?? I feel like dingo over here, stupid as all hell. It must be easy and obvious no?


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 12, 2012)

ANGLIK said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/sendmessage.php


thanks much


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Go into the relevant section i.e general convo, click forum tools, click post new thread


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Johnathan004 said:


> This is crazy. I signed up so that I could ask advice. How long does one have to wait to be able to talk to other people?


you are talking to other people


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

irish_2003 said:


> thanks much


There is a contact us button at the bottom of the page also.


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

THANKYOU ANGLIK!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Johnathan004 said:


> This is crazy. I signed up so that I could ask advice. How long does one have to wait to be able to talk to other people?


ask for advice on the board:cursing:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

chilli said:


> you are talking to other people





broch316 said:


> ask for advice on the board:cursing:


Fellas, he posted that in June, don't hold grudges lol


----------

